# African Greys



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Ends up at least 1 of my 3 African Greys is a goose,I wasn't sure what the sex was of any of them,they're only a year old. I just went out to check on them and the ducks and noticed an African Grey was missing. I walked around the pond and when I got to the big dirt piles on the South end the other African came running down honking. I stepped up and looked and she has a nest with 3 eggs in it. Now the problem arises. I don't need anymore geese. I know if I disturb them she'll find another spot,probably harder to find. So my only alternative is to finish fencing off the South end so they're completely fenced in. I know they won't hatch anyway because I put them in the building every night. With my medical issues right now with the tingling on the right side of my face,neck and shoulder and the big black cloud in my right eye I really don't want to spend the money on the fence right now so it'll have to wait awhile.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Should I say it, 444? Nah, we're already very aware of what the path is we're on. 

Maybe Dan or PJ can give you some other ideas on how to deal with this latest challenge. Unfortunately it might mean repeating the things you've said over the years about the challenges.

When is your appointment again?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

My eye doctor appointment is Tuesday. I saw my Neurologist today. She's going to set up another appointment for another MRI of my brain and neck to see if there's any changes from the ones I had done about 15 years ago to see if there's a problem causing my tingling on the right side of my face,neck and shoulder.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm glad you're proactive when it comes to your health. So many men are not. 

I want Tues to be here now. I also want Monday to here now. I've got a tooth that needs a root canal. Of course this happens when my guy is on vacation.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh that sucks. I wish you the best. I've had more root canals than I can remember. They always wind up needing to be pulled later though. I wish he'd just pulled them 20+ years ago when I asked him to,to save me the agony and money later when I don't have insurance though.

She said she probably could've gotten me in some place in Ft. Wayne tomorrow but that'd just mean multiple trips up there for me and the wife would have to go along. Too far for that and I never know when the wife will be sleeping. Tuesday's not that far away.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got Blue Cross Blue Shield that costs me 32 a month. The challenge is finding the funds for the part the insurance doesn't cover. But if I didn't have it just think about how hard it would be to afford having anything done.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Should I say it, 444? Nah, we're already very aware of what the path is we're on.
> 
> Maybe Dan or PJ can give you some other ideas on how to deal with this latest challenge. Unfortunately it might mean repeating the things you've said over the years about the challenges.
> 
> When is your appointment again?


I'm sorry, I have no real new advice here, it's that time of year and some birds are going to be relentless about their nest building.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> I've got Blue Cross Blue Shield that costs me 32 a month. The challenge is finding the funds for the part the insurance doesn't cover. But if I didn't have it just think about how hard it would be to afford having anything done.


That is very true,that's why I don't go to the dentist unless it's an emergency and haven't been to the eye doctor.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Poultry Judge said:


> I'm sorry, I have no real new advice here, it's that time of year and some birds are going to be relentless about their nest building.


yeah and that's why I figure the only way to solve it is to finish fencing them in so there's no way of her hiding the nest where I can't find it. The only place she'll have is under the cedar trees in the center of the area.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Does anybody know how far away ducks and geese can sense a hen nearby? I was just curious if they could smell them or anything like dogs can do. I was wondering because the 2 Canadian geese I had were both males and as far as I know they're still over at Fred's which is only a few hundred yards away and I think they flew over last night. I was wondering if they might give my Ganders a hard time,might get to watch a geese fight 🤣.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They might do it by sound. I sure hope they didn't come over to your place. That can only lead to all sorts of stress for you.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They might do it by sound. I sure hope they didn't come over to your place. That can only lead to all sorts of stress for you.


If they are that close by, I would have to believe that they know who is where.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> They might do it by sound. I sure hope they didn't come over to your place. That can only lead to all sorts of stress for you.


I think it might be interesting,especially if it is my old ones,Honkers will know he lost his turf 
😉 .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My memory isn't that short. I remember what happened as they were growing up. Them returning to your place will only mean grief for you.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The least amount of work with the least expense... If the goose was ine and I were in your situation I'd let the goose hatch a few,otherwise she will do as you said, simply start again, likely in a less desirable place. If she's allowed to hatch a couple goslings she will be busy with their care for the season.*

*Here's what I'd do. While she is still laying and I'm guessing that with three eggs the clutch is not complete, I'd place the nest and eggs in a large, low plastic tub and leave it in the nest's original spot. When she has gone broody, I'd move the nest into a large dog kennel, leave it where the nest was, and hope for the best. With this setup the goose can be safely locked in at night and allowed out during the day.

Limit the number of eggs as you wish, but I'd think there would be people who would want the goslings.

The above is the basic idea of what I do with my turkeys when they nest in a bad spot. While it always works with the turkeys I haven't tried it with a goose. Depending on the trustiness of the goose, there's a good chance it would work.*


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> My memory isn't that short. I remember what happened as they were growing up. Them returning to your place will only mean grief for you.


Maybe,maybe not,I doubt they'd stay long,2 African Greys against 2 Canadian geese....... My African Greys would kick their asses  Might sell tickets


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> Maybe,maybe not,I doubt they'd stay long,2 African Greys against 2 Canadian geese....... My African Greys would kick their asses  Might sell tickets


I'll be watching for updates. Smart aleck.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

danathome said:


> *The least amount of work with the least expense... If the goose was ine and I were in your situation I'd let the goose hatch a few,otherwise she will do as you said, simply start again, likely in a less desirable place. If she's allowed to hatch a couple goslings she will be busy with their care for the season.
> 
> Here's what I'd do. While she is still laying and I'm guessing that with three eggs the clutch is not complete, I'd place the nest and eggs in a large, low plastic tub and leave it in the nest's original spot. When she has gone broody, I'd move the nest into a large dog kennel, leave it where the nest was, and hope for the best. With this setup the goose can be safely locked in at night and allowed out during the day.
> 
> ...


The least expense and work is finishing up the fence. I don't see how they'd ever hatch being as I put her in every night and the eggs are out near the pond. I tried that with a duck a few years back,I finally left her out 1 night to let her set on them and something got her. She had 22 eggs in her nest and they were all rotten. I don't have a dog kennel and them things are expensive. I can finish the fence for around $100 probably and it would also keep the ducks from getting into the brush piles and stuff. She wouldn't have any places to make a nest except under the cedar trees because the rest is all yard and the pond. I don't allow any of my ducks or geese to set on eggs,I eat them and if I want a few ducklings or goslings I hatch them in the incubator.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> I'll be watching for updates. Smart aleck.


 I figured that'd get you


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I haven't looked yet today but yesterday evening she was up to 5 eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hated when my Guineas built their nest outdoors. It's why once I knew they were laying they had to stay in until their eggs were laid. 

I know that would be next to impossible for you to do. It's just that I understand the frustration of them choosing places like she did.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

It doesn't surprise me,I know other breeds of geese like making their nest on high places so they can watch for predators,wasn't sure about Africans though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess you know now, they don't. Or you don't have an acceptable tree for them to use.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

They do,she's on a dirt pile hill,it's probably 3 feet above the ground. She can't fly so a tree wouldn't help. Now the Muscovy ducks I gave to my neighbor made their nest in a tree,but something got them and the eggs. From what I read Canadian geese like using hills too.

Well she's up to 6 eggs now,I would think she'd start setting now,I thought they usually do clutches of 5 or 6,maybe I'm wrong though,wouldn't be the first time. 
It'll take about 156 feet of fence to finish it. I'm going to see if I can order it in a few minutes.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

It comes to $155,not bad to end my problems.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Still ouch. But it will be done and hopefully this will resolve some of the other challenges.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

444lover said:


> The least expense and work is finishing up the fence. I don't see how they'd ever hatch being as I put her in every night and the eggs are out near the pond. I tried that with a duck a few years back,I finally left her out 1 night to let her set on them and something got her. She had 22 eggs in her nest and they were all rotten. I don't have a dog kennel and them things are expensive. I can finish the fence for around $100 probably and it would also keep the ducks from getting into the brush piles and stuff. She wouldn't have any places to make a nest except under the cedar trees because the rest is all yard and the pond. I don't allow any of my ducks or geese to set on eggs,I eat them and if I want a few ducklings or goslings I hatch them in the incubator.


Sorry.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Still ouch. But it will be done and hopefully this will resolve some of the other challenges.


Yeah. We got home from town and all of the ducks and geese were over in the farmer's field,that's another reason I figured I'd have to do it eventually plus the ducks kept getting in the brush piles last year nesting. This will take care of all of that,they'll have to stay on our property when I'm done with it.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

danathome said:


> Sorry.


No need to apologize,you were only trying to help. I just don't have a very big building and am living on Disability. I wish I could do like my 1 neighbor who has a big building and 20-30 ducks and geese and could sell them and eggs like a lot of people do but with my health and finances I can't.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> Yeah. We got home from town and all of the ducks and geese were over in the farmer's field,that's another reason I figured I'd have to do it eventually plus the ducks kept getting in the brush piles last year nesting. This will take care of all of that,they'll have to stay on our property when I'm done with it.


I really do hope the fence solves so many of the challenges you have with them.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> I really do hope the fence solves so many of the challenges you have with them.


I'm sure it will. I just checked my emails and the order is ready for pick up so I'll go over and get it tomorrow. I might get started on it Monday but Tuesday's my appointment. Wednesday's suppose to be rainy and Thursday only in the upper 30s so I may not get back to it until Friday. I might get it all done Monday but I don't want to overdo it,I'll see.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm looking forward to hearing your sigh of relief when it's all done. And things can relax a bit more.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

They've actually been doing good lately,as long as they don't get a burr up their butts and decide to attack one another I don't see any problems.

I'm not sure if I mentioned it but last week I ordered 4 more female ducks. 2 Peking,1 Rouen and 1 Khaki. They're suppose to ship the 3rd week of June. I want to get rid of 3 drakes before they arrive if I can.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Duck math!!! After all these years we have all sorts of different nonsensical math categories.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yep,a certain amount of this added to a certain amount of that can equal multiple amounts of these,just don't forget to carry the 1 🤣 .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now my head hurts. I read this before I finished my first coffee.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

😁


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I think she might be done laying.not sure,she covered her nest with sticks and dead grass today,last count was 6 but I'm not sure if she laid 1 today or not. She's going to be pissed when I take her eggs and fence the hills off. I got the posts up today but with my brain farts I didn't get enough fence,I'll be 16-26 feet short so I ordered another 50m foot roll today. I probably won't get back to it until the end of the week according to the weather forecast,possibly Wednesday but Thursday's out of the question,only in the 30s.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I thought I was the only one that did stuff like that. I get so mad at Robin when she messes up and shuts things down. 

We're getting the cold too. Way down here in the deep south a frost in April is rather rare. 

Today is your appointment.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah I had figured out the posts perfect,don't know what happened with the fencing .

Yeah in a couple of hours. I'm anxious and nervous at the same time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Do you mean Robin's kind of perfect?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> LOL Do you mean Robin's kind of perfect?


No comment 

I went back to my post and checked and it left out the part about the posts count being perfect,it had nothing to do with Robin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, what did the doc say?

You can't do this. Come in here, screw around and then go poof.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't have Glaucoma,the veins in the back of my eye are blocked which is causing blood leakage into the retina so I have an appointment in Richmond,which is an hour away,at a retina specialist. If it isn't corrected pronto it can lead to a stroke so the eye doctor sent me to the ER for a CT scan and MRI to check for stroke signs. I still have my MRI appointments the Neurologist set up for my brain and neck so now I have to cancel the brain MRI but keep the neck MRI.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> OK, what did the doc say?
> 
> You can't do this. Come in here, screw around and then go poof.


Sorry,I had it wrote but forgot to click "post reply" I guess.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've only heard of that with one other person. She called them eye strokes. 

Are they waiting until confirmation before letting you know how the issue is going to be dealt with?

And you're forgiven. You have a few things on your mind at the moment.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

The MRI didn't show anything but the Retina Specialist I'm seeing in the morning is the Doctor that's going to deal with it. I haven't heard the results of the CT scan yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that's a positive thing if the MRI was clear.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes,hopefully he can get it fixed before it turns into an Eye Stroke and I go blind in it.

My goose night have started a new nest,not sure yet until she gets up,but she's sitting over on the corner where the rocks and a few trees are at. I had a duck start a nest in there a few years ago.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is this the same goose or another one? Will this one be inside the fence when it's finished?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm not sure if it's the same goose or not because I'm not sure what sex the 3rd one is. I watched them awhile the other day and watched a gander breed a goose and kept track of them awhile and watched the 3rd one too to see if it bred the goose or got bred itself and neither happened so I'm not sure what it is. 

Yeah it'll be in the fenced in part.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How many geese do you have? I thought you only had three.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I do only have 3,that's why I said I'm not sure what sex the 3rd one is. There was an egg where I saw it sitting,still don't know if it was the same goose or not though since I'm not sure if I have 2 geese or 2 ganders out of the 3.
That's the thing about geese,when you say geese you don't know if you're meaning all of them or just the females,why can't they call a female something other than goose (plural geese).they do for ducks and chickens aka hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, you're trying to twist my brain up again.

Are you saying that the egg might be from the one who has already been laying? 

How much can you handle them? Because I have an idea about how to tell and it involves food coloring.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah I'm saying it might be from the same one that already started the nest up on the dirt hill but I'm not sure because I don't know if I have 1 female or 2. Even if I do have 2 it could be the same goose that started the other nest. 

Handle what,the goose or the eggs. I can't get within 5 ft of the geese and I haven't handled the eggs at all because I don't want to make them move the nest at least until I get the fence finished. I figure I'll find out when I'm fishing this summer and watching them while I fish. Either that way or finding 2 goose eggs or nests the same day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The geese. Too bad, if you could have you could use food coloring in the cloaca to mark the eggs laid. You'd know then if you have two females or one.

No more visits from the CG's?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

How does sticking food coloring up their butts work,wouldn't it dry before they laid an egg or do you mean color the eggs before they're laid? Either way that's never going to happen 

The CG haven't come here but I assume it's them that keep flying back and forth from Fred's to Ron's and I see them while driving past Ron's quite often,but it could be 2 wild CG I guess. I just assume they're the ones I had because that's what they've done since they left here.

Update:The eye doctor said I had some kind of stroke in my eye. The vein that's blocked he can't fix but he said he could give me treatments to make my vision better,how much better I'm not sure. The fact that he can't fix the blocked vein means this will be a life long thing. He said it's caused by high blood pressure,sleep apnea,smoking and snoring. I do smoke and snore but I don't have sleep apnea and don't think I have high blood pressure even though occasionally it does get rather high but it also gets rather low. So he told me to get a blood pressure tester and check it 2 or 3 times a day and record it and bring it to him so he can see it.He'll decide if I he needs to give me medicine for it by what he sees.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually it doesn't dry. When a bird lays an egg the food coloring transfers to the egg, it lasts for three or four eggs. But by that time you'd know after the first egg who was laying which egg.

I'd guess it's them. It would be odd to have two different ones there full time.

I was wondering something. Did you mention that Ron or Fred does sell their excess birds? I was wondering if you could go in with them to sell yours. Give them a cut of the sale type of thing. 

Yep, high BP can do some bad things to our bodies. You do want to do as much as you can to prevent it from happening again if it is from a high BP. He didn't mention your other health issues maybe being a part of why this happened?

If you snore, is it maybe allergies? My hubs snored bad. His only other sign of allergies were his eyes becoming inflamed and causing him a great deal of pain. I finally convinced him he had allergies, got him to an allergist. Once he was on the right drugs the snoring quit so did the red painful eyes.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Ron and Fred neither sell them. Ron can't keep them,things keep killing them. The last ones were just taken in February,by dogs of all things. Fred takes them it somebody wants to get rid of them,he don't seem to care how many he has.

As far as I know I don't have High blood pressure though,if anything I have low blood pressure,but monitoring will tell us for sure.From what I read online,most people have this type of thing happen in their sleep when their pressure drops too low and clots form,not from high pressure like he said,unless mine is different. I have or at least had some allergies in the past. I tested positive in 9th grade and had to take shots for awhile then they made me worse so I quit the shots. After about 5 years it started getting worse again and got retested and went back to the shots.but again after a few years I got better. After I became disabled I thought maybe I needed to get retested again so I did and they said I had no allergies,that was about 8 years ago. I've been snoring my entire life though,even before I had allergies in 9th grade.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was an idea if either of them sold on a regular basis. It would give you a little pocket money and keep your flock numbers where you're most comfortable. 

Someone I knew years ago had eye strokes. She never mentioned what they thought it was caused by. Heck, she never even mentioned she had an eye problem.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I understand,I can always give my extra to Fred if needed,I just try not to burden him with them.

From what I read it's fairly common in middle aged people and several things can cause it. I guy I've know for about 20 years told me the other day he's been dealing with it a few years now but doesn't worry about going blind in it,just takes his 2 blood pressure pills a day and goes on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Years ago there was a Silkie breeder that had a woman she gave her unwanted birds to. The woman would take them to sale days and offload them for the most part. 

Well, let's hope there's something you can do to prevent any further issues.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm pretty sure now that I have 1 gander and 2 geese. The day before yesterday,when the new nest showed up on the corner of the pond and was wondering if it was by the same 12 that started the other nest,I had had a really big egg in the building that morning. It looked like a goose egg but I wasn't positive since the double yoked duck eggs are pretty big too. This 1 looked bigger than a double yoked 1 but since I hadn't seen 1 since last year I wasn't sure. I cracked it open to scramble it and sure enough it was a goose egg,so 2 eggs were laid that day. Now when the 4 ducklings get here I'll have 6 hens and 2 geese,lovely,I'll be rolling in eggs soon. That is if they're sexed right and don't have any males in the 4 ducklings  .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If only you could sell hatching eggs. It would require packaging and shipping but it can add something for the cost of feed. 

But congrats on having two females.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

But selling them would cut down on what we have to eat .

Speaking on the geese. I made the 1 that has the nest on the dirt pile,the 1 with 5 or 6 eggs where I don't want them you know,a little upset. I haven't seen her mess with it for a few days and figured I'd scared her away from it.meaning she'd abandoned it. We had below freezing temps last night and it was only in the 30sall day. I went out to put them up and I'll be but she was sitting on her nest. I waved my arms and said let's go like I awys do when I bring them in but she just sat there.I got one of them weeds about the size of a pencil in diameter and made out of stuff like wood and started rubbing her neck and chest and poking around her side and she started hissing at me. After about 10 minutes of it I started tapping her on the butt with it,she still just hissed and started packing sticks and grass around herself. The gander came back over and went in the pond honking at us. Finally he left and I started putting it under her.That made her stand up,so I started pushing sticks and grass over her eggs and when she saw what I was doing she started helping to cover them.When we got done she walked down the end on the hill and towards the building honking real long and low,sounded like she almost crying. When we got close to the gander she was still doing it and he lowered his head real low and swinging back and forth honking up a storm. The ducks wouldn't go near them for a few minutes until they calmed down. I can about imagine howc upset she'll be when I move her nest down off the hill and put the fence up before I get rid of them.I'll wait a day before I get rid of them. I just hope she don't tear up the fence trying to get back to the hill,somehow the one in the building's getting awful tore up. .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a story to end my night with. 

You know who moves his broodies all of the time? Dan. He moves his ducks, his chickens and they stick to the nest.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What a story to end my night with.
> 
> You know who moves his broodies all of the time? Dan. He moves his ducks, his chickens and they stick to the nest.


Yes, but geese are just a pain, unless you are a goose psychologist, and I don't know any. I spent from 1982 until just a couple years ago, working on Emu behavior, even did some college projects on it. I never figured them out per se. They can be curious and friendly during the day, until they try to cooperatively hunt you at night.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I knew there was a reason I never had geese. Emu was never on my radar.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I've always thought Emu was an interesting looking bird but I never thought about getting any.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

444lover said:


> I've always thought Emu was an interesting looking bird but I never thought about getting any.


I had them for a dozen years, loved them and hated them. The adult males are generally friendly and entertaining. I had some adult females in the 250 pound range and they could hurt you.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Poultry Judge said:


> I had them for a dozen years, loved them and hated them. The adult males are generally friendly and entertaining. I had some adult females in the 250 pound range and they could hurt you.


Yeah it sounds like the females are the mean ones alright since they fight for a mate instead of the males doing it like in chickens,ducks,geese,deer etc.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, 444 just told me something else I didn't know. I need to look emus up to learn more.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

444lover said:


> Yeah it sounds like the females are the mean ones alright since they fight for a mate instead of the males doing it like in chickens,ducks,geese,deer etc.


They can be aggressive.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been checking my blood pressure for the eye doctor and decided to compare my sides and my left arm averages around 90 over 60 but my right arm averages around 165 over 70. I think I've got circulatory problems. I'm going to show it to the eye doctor and also mention it to my family doctor.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Something is going on there. You're right. There should be a difference but not that drastic. And that right arm is something to be concerned about. 

Are you on any BP meds?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

No I'm not on BP medicine,it's usually 125 or lower because they usually check the left arm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Time to start telling them to do both. Just don't be like me and forget.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I plan on it when I see him Tuesday plus I'm suppose to show him my recordings which has it on there. He told me to record my BP because he wants to see it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's one of the steps for answers. I struggle with mine, spiking, dropping much too low. It's a frustrating situation.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

It sounds like it. Good luck with it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, well you could be in the same boat looking to balance things out.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah it's possible.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

My left Subclavian vein is clogged and the blood pressure on my right arm,the 165 over 80 to 199 over 80 is my actual blood pressure. They can't give me blood pressure medicine because that'll make my left arm drop too much. I have to make an appointment with a vascular surgeon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You had a scan? Was this part of all the other scans you had? 

This is kind of a big deal. Is it the artery or vein? 

All of this from a shadow in your eye. It's turning out to be a good thing because it just might have saved your life.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

The eye specialist wanted me to check my blood pressure 2 or 3 times a day because he thought I might have high blood pressure. I got a tester and after few days I decided to check my other arm. Everybody checks my blood pressure on the left arm,it says it is good. When I checked it on the right arm it was 165 over 70. I about freaked,thought maybe it was a fluke. After a few times doing it over a couple of days I knew I had to have a clogged artery somewhere. I didn't really want to wait until Tuesday when my next appointment was and yesterday I had some strange feelings in my chest,left arm and got light headed awhile so I had my wife take my to an ER and they did CT scans on my head,chest and pelvic areas with and without contrast. It is the artery not the vein. I posted that going by my memory but it was real late at night. I read the report this morning and it said artery,not vein. I've already got the appointment made with the surgeon but it's 2 weeks from today. I've also got a follow appointment made with my family doctor for Thursday of this week. I would say this is what caused the eye problems,I see the specialist tomorrow morning. But if I hadn't decided to check the other arm it might not have been found. Even at the ER they checked my left arm. I asked to have my right armed checked and the nurse said "you want me to check your right arm too?" I said "yeah,that's why I'm here,it's reading a lot higher". After she checked it and it was 199 over 80 she said "that's not normal". I asked her what my left arm was and she said 115 over 70. They were all shocked at the difference,even the doctor. I'm very glad I went. I bet this is what's causing the tingling on the right side of my face,neck and shoulder too,but not sure,I'm going to mention it to my Neurologist.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You dodged a bullet. The worst part is that they can't do anything about any of it until you've got that artery open again. 

I know this is impossible but try to stay chill for the next couple of weeks. 

Yep, trying to get them out of their routine sometimes is difficult. Chances are the patients they see with your problem are not common.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I've dodged a bullet so far but a lot can happen in 2 weeks. Worrying about this probably won't help matters any.

I'm not sure you're talking about with the routine and patients.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You asking them to check your right arm. That's not routine. They all get into a routine and have a hard time breaking out of it when they should. If the ER doc was worth his certification he suspected that what was going on with you and the blocked artery. It's why the two scans. 

I know. I'm even anxious about your diagnosis. I can't imagine what it's like for you and your wife.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

444lover said:


> I've dodged a bullet so far but a lot can happen in 2 weeks. Worrying about this probably won't help matters any.
> 
> I'm not sure you're talking about with the routine and patients.


Oh my! I’m sorry it looks like at least one surgery in the near future, but I’m glad they/ you got the problem narrowed down so far! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers the next few weeks, if that’s ok w you. 

As hard as it is not to worry, try to remember that drs and surgeons have been making similar types of repairs for a long time now. I won’t say it’s routine, I’m not sure your particular case would be, but it isn’t uncommon to repair veins and arteries in general. Odds are you’ll pull through this and once you’re healed you’ll be amazed how much better you feel. I really do think, and hope, that it will fix your other issues too. Good luck, hang in there! It’ll all be over before you know it.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> You asking them to check your right arm. That's not routine. They all get into a routine and have a hard time breaking out of it when they should. If the ER doc was worth his certification he suspected that what was going on with you and the blocked artery. It's why the two scans.
> 
> I know. I'm even anxious about your diagnosis. I can't imagine what it's like for you and your wife.


I get it now.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

The eye doctor gave me an injection in the eye today to start trying to get rid of the cloud but for it to work properly I need to quit smoking so hopefully that's all the drive I'll need to go through with it. The dye tests show my other eye is heading towards the same thing if I don't get the blood pressure down soon and the damage that's already done can't be reversed. I hope it doesn't have a stroke too before I get the surgery done. It's going to be a long 2-3 weeks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes it is. I'm glad you brought the subject up about your sight. You might have still been in the dark about what medicare would cover for your vision.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes I'm very glad I did too and thankful to those who brought Medicare info to me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I only knew that for years because of cataracts. It became a medical exam when they developed and even the insurance through hub's company paid for the exams. I can't quite figure out how it's not medical when you can't see without vision correction.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

I just figured anything related to the eyes would be under optical insurance unless it was something like I have that's caused by a clogged artery,I had no idea what caused cataracts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cataracts left in place will eventually cause blindness as they become opaque enough adequate light can't get through. 

Your eye strokes are a medical threat to you being able to see so it's almost considered a medical charge. 

Cut an eye, it becomes medical. I guess just about anything that doesn't involve an exam for glasses is medical.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Ok.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Here in a couple of days I was going to finally get the gooses eggs off of the hill and put the fence up but something beat me to the eggs,there was 2 empty shells left and that was it,the other 14 or so are gone. Oh well,saves me the hassle. I've still got the 16 or so in the nest on the pond to get rid of from the other goose though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now all you have to worry about is getting the fence completed. At least that's what you hope that's all you have to worry about. Chances are the birds will throw some sort of wrench in to those plans.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Now all you have to worry about is getting the fence completed. At least that's what you hope that's all you have to worry about. Chances are the birds will throw some sort of wrench in to those plans.


It's very possible,the geese can tear the fence up fairly easily if they put their minds to it,they have inside the building oin the partition. That's something else I have to fix before the young ones get here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

444lover said:


> It's very possible,the geese can tear the fence up fairly easily if they put their minds to it,they have inside the building oin the partition. That's something else I have to fix before the young ones get here.


What young ones?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

The 4 sexed hens I've got ordered that should be here the 3rtd week of June to level out my drake to hen ratio.Actually I want to get rid of 3 or 4 drakes too to make it even better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, now I remember you mentioning that. Once you get the new girls would you have to rehome the boys?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah,that's what I'm going to try to do. The word FREE always works 🤣.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That giggle after the first video was evil. 

How long do you think this will go on before they finally give up?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> That giggle after the first video was evil.
> 
> How long do you think this will go on before they finally give up?


Lol,I know it was.

If it's like when I put up the other section a couple years ago to keep the older ducks out of the old fence row it'll take a couple days before they give up. The geese on the other hand,even though 1 of them had their nest on the other hill,don't seem to care. In fact,she made a new nest over by the canoe and light post.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You would think the geese would have been more aggravated by the cutoff of the route. Maybe they're just waiting to see if the ducks find the way out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You would think the geese would have been more aggravated by the cutoff of the route. Maybe they're just waiting to see if the ducks find the way out.


Don't worry, the geese are waiting and plotting.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

robin416 said:


> You would think the geese would have been more aggravated by the cutoff of the route. Maybe they're just waiting to see if the ducks find the way out.


Well I think it's probably because something got all of her eggs that 1 time, She's only laid 1 up there since and I grabbed it so I think she already gave up on it. She hasn't been up there since. It was a few days after all of that before I put the fence up. Every time I find a nest and take the eggs they find another spot,at least that's what the ducks do,I figure the geese will be the same way.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except the ducks are being more stubborn and trying to find the opening they know has got to be there while the geese just stand back and laugh.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Exactly 😁


----------

